# Can someone explain WTF this is?



## DRBXGOLD (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Senshi-Japan-Cowhide-Leather-Adjustable/dp/B00VXWR52K/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1451332203&sr=8-43&keywords=weight+lifting+belt


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I think it goes with one of these:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> I think it goes with one of these:
> 
> 
> View attachment 119142


 Lol, I have one in the garage.


----------



## over9000 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ha, about 15 years ago my uncle brought one. We took the piss out of him. Used it once and was off work for 2 weeks with a bad neck.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

It's a fu**ing bargain for £17.99


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I've seen a few mdma lads use them. It looks fcukin brutal


----------

